# QHSUSB_BULK, whats is this, in lumia series is a severous problem in ROM.



## rogjr8086 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello folks, I'm developer for embedded and I see that many persons have a problem with the driver QHSUSB_BULK.
This is a RAW driver in the Lumia phones differently the reason to occur the Android phones, in android phones is indicate a usually problem in partitions, but the bootloader is intact, in windows mobile, this index indicate a series of extreme problems in the ROM and bootloader, but if the driver can be installed with the windows device recovery tool, its ok, your phone can be repared using the thor2 option in the WDRT, but if the phone dont recognized and the driver can't be installed, the driver stay QHSUSB_BULK, the phone is dead, just using JTAG to recovery the ROM and the bootloader together, bcz in windows phone the partitions are different that the present in android, in android the partitions are in stuff like a computer and the bootloader controls the boot (like a BIOS n POST in PC), but in windows mobile the bootloader is incremented in ROM, how the windows 8.1 boot in PC, it is an auto control inside the system.
Well guys, its a explanation why someone can recovery the phone and another cannot to do.

My lumia is full-bricked too, bcz the windows 10 was upgraded yesteday, just remember folks, who are using the W10M disable the auto-upgrade, its is brick a lot of lumias. The upgrade can be doing, but first give a rollback in cellphone using the WDRT.

Best regards friends.


----------



## vecdid (Sep 22, 2016)

rogjr8086 said:


> Hello folks, I'm developer for embedded and I see that many persons have a problem with the driver QHSUSB_BULK.
> This is a RAW driver in the Lumia phones differently the reason to occur the Android phones, in android phones is indicate a usually problem in partitions, but the bootloader is intact, in windows mobile, this index indicate a series of extreme problems in the ROM and bootloader, but if the driver can be installed with the windows device recovery tool, its ok, your phone can be repared using the thor2 option in the WDRT, but if the phone dont recognized and the driver can't be installed, the driver stay QHSUSB_BULK, the phone is dead, just using JTAG to recovery the ROM and the bootloader together, bcz in windows phone the partitions are different that the present in android, in android the partitions are in stuff like a computer and the bootloader controls the boot (like a BIOS n POST in PC), but in windows mobile the bootloader is incremented in ROM, how the windows 8.1 boot in PC, it is an auto control inside the system.
> Well guys, its a explanation why someone can recovery the phone and another cannot to do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



rogjr8086,

I have the exact same problem on my Lumia 640 LTE RM-1073. I have tried everything and nothing has worked. I have spent countless hours and days. I  finally decided to call Microsoft and get warranty service, and what a pain even that was. First to get a hold of the right person/phone number was a royal pain, but finally got someone on the phone for Windows Phone support: (888)665-4228 and (800)246-6542. Turns out there is a 1 year warranty on all Windows phones. So they had me go to https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mobile/support/warranty-checkers/. Only problem was when I would enter my IMEI number it said it was out of warranty, yet I bought it from the Microsoft store. So while on the phone the agent took my info, sent me an email and I had to take screen shots of my order email from November of last year and email the screen shots back to him. I now have to wait 2-4 days to get a result from the warranty dispute and supposedly a shipping label. If it was out of warranty, it would be about $45 to get repaired from what another agent had said. Either way, hope some of this info helps someone else as it truly was a pain to just get a hold of someone at MS. I would love to fix the phone in the meantime, but I just cannot get it to boot not matter what I try.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## raghulive (Sep 26, 2016)

rogjr8086 said:


> Hello folks, I'm developer for embedded and I see that many persons have a problem with the driver QHSUSB_BULK.
> This is a RAW driver in the Lumia phones differently the reason to occur the Android phones, in android phones is indicate a usually problem in partitions, but the bootloader is intact, in windows mobile, this index indicate a series of extreme problems in the ROM and bootloader, but if the driver can be installed with the windows device recovery tool, its ok, your phone can be repared using the thor2 option in the WDRT, but if the phone dont recognized and the driver can't be installed, the driver stay QHSUSB_BULK, the phone is dead, just using JTAG to recovery the ROM and the bootloader together, bcz in windows phone the partitions are different that the present in android, in android the partitions are in stuff like a computer and the bootloader controls the boot (like a BIOS n POST in PC), but in windows mobile the bootloader is incremented in ROM, how the windows 8.1 boot in PC, it is an auto control inside the system.
> Well guys, its a explanation why someone can recovery the phone and another cannot to do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Drivers should be perfectly installed, otherwise phone can't detect ,it will leads to brick phone ,when some thing goes wrong & driver not detect the device,thankfully dell drivers for usb 3.1 for 950/xl  working perfectly, when other drivers not working,uninstall all usb drivers /portable device ,install dell drivers works perfectly .dell drivers usb 3.1 Link


----------



## EspHack2 (Sep 29, 2016)

vecdid said:


> rogjr8086,
> 
> I have the exact same problem on my Lumia 640 LTE RM-1073. I have tried everything and nothing has worked. I have spent countless hours and days. I  finally decided to call Microsoft and get warranty service, and what a pain even that was. First to get a hold of the right person/phone number was a royal pain, but finally got someone on the phone for Windows Phone support: (888)665-4228 and (800)246-6542. Turns out there is a 1 year warranty on all Windows phones. So they had me go to https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mobile/support/warranty-checkers/. Only problem was when I would enter my IMEI number it said it was out of warranty, yet I bought it from the Microsoft store. So while on the phone the agent took my info, sent me an email and I had to take screen shots of my order email from November of last year and email the screen shots back to him. I now have to wait 2-4 days to get a result from the warranty dispute and supposedly a shipping label. If it was out of warranty, it would be about $45 to get repaired from what another agent had said. Either way, hope some of this info helps someone else as it truly was a pain to just get a hold of someone at MS. I would love to fix the phone in the meantime, but I just cannot get it to boot not matter what I try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do you realize that phone is worth around that 45$ unlocked on ebay in almost new condition? heck I just bought a 830 unlocked for a friend at 60$ and it came with an almost invisible scratch on a corner


----------



## shekardatta (Oct 3, 2016)

Guys..i quick question before i give up on my lumia 640 RM-1077.  The device is completely dead and when connected to PC it reads as QHSUSB_BULK.  Is there any which way to recover the device? I understand from your discussion here that there is no hope when a Lumia encounters that message.. but just wanted to confirm it before giving up on bringing it back to life.


----------



## rajeev10 (Nov 27, 2016)

*lumia 640 RM-1075 QHSUSB_BULK*

I have the same problem with my lumia 640 RM-1075.


----------

